# اصدارات الدفاع المدني السعودي باليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 مارس 2012)

*المواد الاعلامية الخاصة بهذا العام*
*ويمكن تحميلها بشكل مباشر من الروابط*​

معلومات تهمك
من أجل منزل آمن
السيول والفيضانات
الرياح والأعاصير
الوقاية الشاملة في السلم والحرب
الزلازل 
الزلازل وطرق الحماية منها
الصدوع والشقوق والهبوط الأرضي
كيفية استخدام الأقنعة الواقية من الغازات
سلامة الطفل
المرشد المختصر عن الوقاية من غارات الغازات السامة
دليل السلامة
السلامة بمنظور فني
الإخلاء والإيواء في حالات الكوارث
حادث وعبرة
السلامة المنزلية
السلامة الصناعية
الإخلاء في المنشآت التعليمية
 نصائح لسلامتك بين يديك
 السلامة المهنية
 سلامة ذوي الحاجات الخاصة
 الإنسان والبيئة
 ألعاب الأطفال بين الخطر والترفيه
طريقة استعمال طفاية الحريق
شعار اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني 2012
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 مارس 2012)

*تعريف من موقع الدفاع المدني السعودي*

*[FONT=&quot]تعريف من موقع الدفاع المدني السعودي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في الأول من شهر مارس من كل عام تحتفل المملكة العربية السعودية ممثلة بالمديرية العامة للدفاع المدني مع مثيلاتها الدول الأعضاء في المنظمة الدولية للحماية المدنية باليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني، والذي يرفع هذا العام شعار " الدفاع المدني والسلامة في المنزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]".[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويحرص الدفاع المدني على إظهار هذه المناسبة بالشكل اللائق من خلال تقديم ما يمكن تقديمه بمشاركة القطاعين الحكومي والخاص لترسيخ مفهوم التوعية لدى الجمهور والالتزام بمتطلبات السلامة والوقاية من الأخطار[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد نصت الفقرة (سابعاً) من توصيات المؤتمر العربي الثالث لرؤساء أجهزة الدفاع المدني والحماية المدنية والتي أقرها مجلس وزراء الداخلية العرب عام 1990م/1991م بأن يترك لكل دولة طريقة الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة من حيث تأجيله أو تقديمه إذا تعارض مع مناسبة دينية أو وطنية، وعليه وبحمد الله يتم الاحتفال باليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني بجميع مناطق المملكة، حيث يشتمل على العديد من النشاطات والفعاليات المختلفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اليوم العالمي في سطور[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في الثامن عشر من ديسمبر 1990م اعتمدت الجمعية العامة التاسعة للمنظمة الدولية للحماية المدنية بمقر المركز الدولي للمؤتمرات بمدينة جنيف، قرار تحديد الأول من شهر مارس من كل عام للاحتفال باليوم العالمي للحماية المدنية ( للدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]واختارت المنظمة الأول من مارس من كل عام لكونه يوافق تاريخ الذكرى السنوية لبدء سريان مفعول القانون الأساسي للمنظمة بوصفها منظمة دولية وذلك في الأول من شهر مارس 1972م[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويهدف اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: 
1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التذكير بمدى أهمية موضوع مكافحة الكوارث بكافة أنواعها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التذكير بالدور الجوهري الذي تقوم به أجهزة وإدارات الحماية المدنية ( الدفاع المدني ) في العالم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إشعار أجهزة الحماية المدنية بمختلف دول العالم بأهمية الترابط والتكاتف في أدائها برسالتها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاستفادة من أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة لنقل توجيهات وتعليمات السلامة والحماية لكافة المواطنين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تذكير جميع الدول بواجبها نحو المساندة الفعالة لمهام وواجبات المنظمة والتي تتضمن نشر وتشجيع وتنمية وتطوير الحماية المدنية على الصعيد العالمي تجاه المخاطر بشتى أنواعها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عقد الندوات والمحاضرات التعريفية بمهام وواجبات الحماية المدنية ( الدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ).
7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توزيع النشرات والملصقات التوعوية على المواطنين والمقيمين بالتنسيق مع المؤسسات والشركات والمدارس والجامعات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]شعارات اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني منذ اعتماده من المنظمة الدولية للحماية المدنية [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
1991[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : الدفاع المدني والمنظمة الدولية للحماية المدنية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1992[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : دور خدمات الدفاع المدني في منع الكوارث[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1993[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني في خدمة البيئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1994[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : الدفاع المدني والأمان في الوطن[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1995[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : الدفاع المدني يحمي الأرواح والممتلكات والبيئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1996[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : تحليل المخاطر لتحقيق منع الكوارث بشكل أفضل دور أساسي للدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1997[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : دور خدمات الدفاع المدني في القانون الإنساني الدولي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1998[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : الدفاع المدني حق وواجب الجميع[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
1999[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م : يجب أن يصبح الدفاع المدني جزءًا من البرامج المدرسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2000 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني: أداة لتطوير المهام[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. 
2001 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الخدمات التطوعية والدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2002 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: العناصر الأساسية في الدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2003 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني أداة تضامن في وجه الكوارث[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2004 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني وسلامة الطرق[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2005 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني وحماية البيئة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2006[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني والمدرسة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
2007[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني والسلامة في موقع العمل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. 
2008[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م: الدفاع المدني وإجراءات السلامة " الإنذار[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ". 
2009 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م "الدفاع المدني والإعلام الوقائي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" 
2010 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م "الدفاع المدني وطب الكوارث[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2011[/FONT][FONT=&quot]م "الدفاع المدني ودور الأسرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2012 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]م" الدفاع المدني والسلامة في المنزل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]آلية الاحتفال باليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التنسيق مع الجهات الحكومية والقطاع الخاص ذات العلاقة للمشاركة في تفعيل الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة كل فيما يخصه على النحو التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنسيق مع وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف والدعوة والإرشاد وفروعها بالمناطق والمحافظات لحث خطباء المساجد لتوعية الناس في خطبهم عن المخاطر التي قد يتعرضون لها في حياتهم اليومية وضرورة التقيد بمبادئ ومتطلبات السلامة العامة وفق منظور شرعي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنسيق مع أمانات المدن والبلديات بالمناطق والمحافظات للمساهمة في عملية التوعية والإرشاد عن طريق الاستفادة من اللوحات المضاءة في الشوارع بنشر عبارات التوعية، إذ تم تخصيص نسبة جيدة من هذه اللوحات لبث تلك العبارات بالتعاون مع الشركات المشرفة عليها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنسيق مع وزارة التربية والتعليم ممثلة في إدارات تعليم البنين والبنات بالمناطق في تخصيص العديد من الأنشطة في المدارس للتوعية بأمور السلامة كتخصيص خمس إلى عشر دقائق لإلقاء بعض النصائح والعبارات الإرشادية على الطلبة والطالبات، وحثهم على تقديم العبارات والمساهمات من لوحات في مجال السلامة إلى جانب تفعيل لجنة أصدقاء الدفاع المدني بالمدارس للقيام بأعمال التوعية فترة الاحتفال بشكل مكثف، الاستفادة من الإذاعة المدرسية في إلقاء الإرشادات وتوضيح مهام الدفاع المدني لهم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عمل برامج لزيارة المدارس والمعاهد لمراكز الدفاع المدني لنشر مفاهيم السلامة والتوعية بالأخطار وطرق تجنبها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنظيم قوافل توعية تسير في أحياء المدن والمحافظات بمناطق المملكة بمشاركة القطاع الحكومي والأهلي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المشاركة بالمناسبات الحكومية التي صادفت الاحتفال باليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني لنشر مبادئ ومتطلبات السلامة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنسيق مع شركة الكهرباء وشركة الاتصالات السعودية والمياه لنشر عبارات التوعية والإرشاد على فواتير الاستهلاك الشهري[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 8. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التنسيق مع الرئاسة العامة لرعاية الشباب وفروعها بالمناطق للاستفادة من اللوحات الإلكترونية بالملاعب لبث العبارات التوعوية وكذلك بيوت الشباب[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 9. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]طباعة النشرات والكتيبات والمطبوعات التوعوية التي تتناول الأخطار، وكيفية الوقاية منها والتي يحتمل أن يتعرض لها الجمهور في حياتهم اليومية وتوزيعها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 10. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التوعية عن طريق وسائل الإعلام المختلفة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تلفزيون، صحافة، إذاعة ) من خلال عقد اللقاءات والندوات مع منسوبي الجهاز ونشر المقالات والتحقيقات الصحفية وبث العديد من اللقاءات الإذاعية مع المسئولين في الجهاز بمختلف المناطق[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إقامة حفل خطابي برعاية أمراء المناطق ومحافظي المحافظات بمختلف الإدارات بالمناطق لتسليط الضوء على أهمية الاحتفال بهذه المناسبة وأهمية تقيد الناس بمتطلبات السلامة وترسيخ مفهومها لديهم وتذكيرهم بها[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 12. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إقامة المعارض التي تشتمل على معدات وأجهزة الدفاع المدني لإظهار ما توليه حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين وسمو ولي عهده الأمين من جهود لتحقيق الأمن والسلامة لشعب هذه البلاد الغالية وتوزيع المطبوعات التوعوية وإقامة المسابقات الثقافية وتوزيع الجوائز التقديرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 13. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توثيق جميع النشاطات والفعاليات التي صاحبت اليوم العالمي تلفزيونياً وفوتوغرافياً للرجوع إليها عند الحاجة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إلقاء عدد من ضباط للدفاع المدني المحاضرات حول مفهوم الدفاع المدني واليوم العالمي. في العدد من المرافق التعليمية التي تمثل مراحل التعليم العام والتعليم العالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عقد عدد من الندوات بمشاركة أساتذة من الجامعات تمحورت حول موضوع اليوم. العالمي للدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 16. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تزويد المواقع والساحات العامة بلوحات معدنية وقماشية تضمنت عبارات إرشادية توعوية وتعريفية باليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 17. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عمل مسيرات لآليات الدفاع المدني وتجهيزاته الفنية في المدن الكبيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 18. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تكريم الجهات والمؤسسات الأهلية والحكومية المشاركة في الاحتفال باليوم العالمي بتقديم شهادات ودروع تقديرية تنوه بتفاعلها مع هذه المناسبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فعاليات سابقة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني لعام 2008 م "الدفاع المدني وإجراءات السلامة (الإنذار)"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني لعام 2009 م "الدفاع المدني والإعلام الوقائي"[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني لعام 2010 م "الدفاع المدني وطب الكوراث "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اليوم العالمي للدفاع المدني لعام 2011 م "الدفاع المدني ودور الأسرة "[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2012)

كبير جدا يامعلم غسان
شكرا لك وتقبل تحياتي المعطرة
وفقك الله وبارك بك


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي غسان....


----------

